# Help create rootfs image to img file - Odroid C1+



## unknownuser (Feb 12, 2017)

Hello Folks.

I have built both kernel and world for the Odroid C1 on a FreeBSD 11 guest in VirtualBox. Unfortunately I don't have a usb to microsd and VirtualBox does not have a option to share a sdcard reader. I tried creating a .vmdk file that points out to the sdcard on the HOST and shared it with the FreeBSD guest but that led to a kernel panic of the FreeBSD 11 guest.

At this point my question is, how could I create a roofs img file ready to dd to the sdcard that has world, kernel and layout needed?

I tried replacing mmcsd0 to md0 but I am stuck at this


```
root@fbsd11VM:/usr/src/arm/lwcdir # dd if=bl1.bin.hardkernel of=/dev/md0 bs=512
dd: /dev/md0: Operation not supported
```

The guide I am following is this one https://wiki.freebsd.org/FreeBSD/arm/Odroid-C1

Thanks


----------



## tingo (Feb 16, 2017)

Is there a reason why you simply don't copy the files (bl1.bin.hardkernel, u-boot.bin, etc) from your virtual machine to the machine which has the sdcard reader?


----------

